# Norway 18-20 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Tromsø v Molde

18/10/2008 18:00 BST
  1.65 3.60 5.00 All Bets (23) 
Aalesund v Bodo/Glimt

19/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.025 3.50 3.30 All Bets (23) 
Fredrikstad v Viking

19/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.15 3.40 3.083 All Bets (23) 
Ham-Kam v Lyn

19/10/2008 17:00 BST
  2.05 3.50 3.25 All Bets (23) 
Rosenborg v Strømsgodset

19/10/2008 17:00 BST
  1.30 4.80 9.30 All Bets (23) 
Brann v Stabæk

19/10/2008 19:00 BST
  2.90 3.40 2.25 All Bets (23) 
Vålerenga v Lillestrøm

20/10/2008 18:00 BST
  2.35 3.40 2.75 All Bets (23)


----------

